# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  obnovljene stranice pravobraniteljice za djecu

## ivarica

http://www.pravobraniteljzadjecu.hr/

redovno azurirane, mozete postavljati pitanja, bas mi se svidja 

svaka cast

----------


## Mukica

sa weba pravobraniteljice:




> http://www.pravobraniteljzadjecu.hr/?child=news,1,101
> 
> Novosti
> 
> *Preporuka Ministarstvu zdravstva i socijalne skrbi vezano uz projekt "Sretna beba"*
> 
> 
> U Dječjem tjednu i Tjednu dojenja Pravobraniteljica za djecu Mila Jelavić uputila je preporuku Ministarstvu zdravstva i socijalne skrbi da odustane od projekta " Sretna beba" u ovom obliku (dijeljenje paketa od strane medicinskih sestara, ispunjavanje anketnih listića i uzimanje osobnih podataka rodilja koji se kasnije koriste u marketinške svrhe, podjele propagandnih materijala o nadomjesnoj prehrani dojenčeta itd). Preporuka je upućena uvažavajući inicijativu Saveza društava Naša djeca, Hrvatskog pedijatrijskog društva i Udruge Roda kao i činjenicu da ni nakon dvije godine paket "Sretna beba" nije usklađen s Međunarodnim pravilnikom o načinu marketinga i prodaje nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko te preporukama Povjerenstva za pedijatriju. Pravobraniteljica za djecu također preporuča da se  uloži napor u osmišljavanje pomoći novorođenim bebama i njihovim majkama na način koji će biti sukladan međunarodnim standardima i istraživanjima  te da se promiče i omogućava  dojenje kao najbolja prehrana u prvim danima života.

----------


## Mukica

uopce mi nije jasno ZASTO :?  :?  :?  se kad uguglas "pravobraniteljica za djecu" NIGDJE ne otvara NOVI sajt pravobraniteljice nego samo onaj stari


evo http://www.google.hr/search?hl=hr&q=...a=lr%3Dlang_hr

----------


## Foška

pa zato jer je po novom sajt od pravobranitelja, a ne od pravobraniteljice  :/

----------


## Mukica

mislim da bi njihovi webmasteri trebali nesto napravit s tim jer ljudi NE ZNAJU da je ured tako nelogicno i diskriminairajuce promjenio naziv 

ja zaista ne razumijem tu logiku :/ 
kako moze biti ured pravobranitelja, ako je pravobraniteljica zensko
to je ko da recimo kazemo ured ministra pravosudja Ane Lovrin, umjesto ured ministriCE pravosudja Ane Lovrin
svasta stvarno

a kaj se tice guglanja
recimo nemas pojma o nelogicnom preimenovanju
uguglas _pravobraniteljica za djecu_
i otvori ti se stari sajt
nigdje nikakvog linka nit icega da POSTOJI novi, znatno bolji i drugaciji
i zivis u uvjerenju da je to jedini koji postoji, a u biti si skroz na krivom tragu

----------


## Foška

ups, ja tu nešto krivo pohvatah izgleda,pardonček. Obje su stranice od pravobranitelja.

možda tako radi google - u početku preusmjerava na staru stranicu dok i on ne zapamti da imaju novu pod istim imenom  :? 

valjda će pravobraniteljica uskoro ukloniti sa servera tu staru stranicu na istoj adresi    :Razz:

----------


## Amalthea

Mukica, mislim da Google jednostavno još nije indeksirao nove stranice.   :Smile:

----------


## Loli

Što se tiče roda: Zakonski naziv je Zakon o pravobranitelju za djecu, i Ured pravobranitelja za djecu. Inače, Sabor je odlučio da u zakone neće ulaziti oba roda, jer bi to bitno opteretilo tekst i zato, kad pravobraniteljica istupa, ili se potpisuje, onda to uvijek čini kao pravobraniteljica, ali Ured je Ured pravobranitelja. I na engleskom je slična zbrka. Ombudsman je muškarac, a žene potpisuju sa ombudsperson, što je isto bezveze, jer isto tako može biti i ombudswoman. 

Što se tiče novog sajta, pravobraniteljzadjecu.hr bit će aktivan još nešto manje od 6 mjeseci, a registrirana je nova domena www.dijete.hr. Mislim da je puno bolja jer je jednostavnija i lakša i za zapamtiti i za napisati.

Ovo za uguglavanje starog sajta je izgleda do googlea.

----------


## Mukica

loli hvala na objasnjenu   :Smile:  

i dalje mi je nelogicno, al mi je sad bar jasno zasto je nelogicno

----------

